# Do you have a life outside this board?



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea. 
Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.

I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Them weeds in the garden ain't gonna pick themselves.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Them weeds in the garden ain't gonna pick themselves.


Stupid redneck


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jun 2, 2017)

Well my life consists of pretty much taking care of my grandmother, posting here, or playing MMORPG's. The part I enjoy the most? Taking care of the angel who rescued me and took me in. I'll be 30 years old this year, people all around me are saying how much I've grown. It seems 30 is a magical number, like a switch that comes on or something. Anyway, I'll see you later.


----------



## william the wie (Jun 2, 2017)

with the wife going in for her second hip replacement in 46 days and recovering from my own double cataract surgeries this is pretty much it for me at the moment.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Them weeds in the garden ain't gonna pick themselves.
> ...


Redneck hillbilly to you pimp.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

william the wie said:


> with the wife going in for her second hip replacement in 46 days and recovering from my own double cataract surgeries this is pretty much it for me at the moment.


I'll say.. I had back surgery in April and oral surgery this month, pain is fun.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

william the wie said:


> with the wife going in for her second hip replacement in 46 days and recovering from my own double cataract surgeries this is pretty much it for me at the moment.


If I was a God fearing man I'd say a prayer for her. I'm not so I'll just say, get better! Don't leave this asshole alone for us to deal with. 

Seriously tho, I hope everything works out for you two!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Them weeds in the garden ain't gonna pick themselves.




That operation is not down in the basement?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Them weeds in the garden ain't gonna pick themselves.
> ...


I wish I had a basement, I'd be a rich man.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?




there is something other than this board in life?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Etherion said:


> Well my life consists of pretty much taking care of my grandmother, posting here, or playing MMORPG's. The part I enjoy the most? Taking care of the angel who rescued me and took me in. I'll be 30 years old this year, people all around me are saying how much I've grown. It seems 30 is a magical number, like a switch that comes on or something. Anyway, I'll see you later.


Been there, done that. My grandmother was in our care after her open heart surgery. Very trying on all of us. Ultimately had to put her in a home then she went into the hospital and suffered for months. Died on my birthday. EVERYONE called it a gift but I was devasteded


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> ...




How do they taste?


----------



## talksalot (Jun 2, 2017)

I only have 343 posts after a few years of membership, so.....

Each of those 343 is a gem though.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 2, 2017)

I write.  A lot.  It's a solitary existence.  I leave this board up and minimized on and off while I am working, stopping in now and then to glean the high-flung wisdom from some posters, and the ab-crunching hilarity from others.

Commercial breaks, as it were.

Approaching 65.  I have been "retired" for 17 years, having had two careers and several investments that placed me into a state of pecuniary Nirvana.  I do retirement well enough, but next year the wife and I will begin to indulge the bucket list, and do crazy shit like skydiving and scuba, visiting nude beaches and getting tattooed like the Maoris.  

If Europe and Russia don't crumble, will museum-hop.  Australia also.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I write.  A lot.  It's a solitary existence.  I leave this board up and minimized on and off while I am working, stopping in now and then to glean the high-flung wisdom from some posters, and the ab-crunching hilarity from others.
> 
> Commercial breaks, as it were.
> 
> ...


My only bucket list item is to visit Egypt. I want an in depth tour not some fluffy bullshit tourist deal.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




get one

get rich

bee car3full


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You just shoot them and let them lie because They carry the black plague...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I write.  A lot.  It's a solitary existence.  I leave this board up and minimized on and off while I am working, stopping in now and then to glean the high-flung wisdom from some posters, and the ab-crunching hilarity from others.
> ...



Us too.  We will decide depending on circumstances there when the time comes.  The ME is awful iffy.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I'd need dynamite.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




What is black plague?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Black Death - Wikipedia


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




move

they can dig a hole anywhere


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Bedrock in 18 inches down, and it's granite. I am sure they can dig a basement but at what cost?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




what I thought was not aware about the cases


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

This is represents my break times.   When I work sometimes these little breaks help me resolve problems.  I write.  Getting away from the action will resolve issues of plotting or character development.  I paint and sometimes use this board as a relief from the intensity.  It's a tool.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




you will be rich so .....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is represents my break times.   When I work sometimes these little breaks help me resolve problems.  I write.  Getting away from the action will resolve issues of plotting or character development.  I paint and sometimes use this board as a relief from the intensity.  It's a tool.


Bob Ross with oils?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


A bacteria that is carried by fleas.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Filling in the freezer


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


The DEA already knows who I am.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This is represents my break times.   When I work sometimes these little breaks help me resolve problems.  I write.  Getting away from the action will resolve issues of plotting or character development.  I paint and sometimes use this board as a relief from the intensity.  It's a tool.
> ...


Adolf Hitler wanna be.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This is represents my break times.   When I work sometimes these little breaks help me resolve problems.  I write.  Getting away from the action will resolve issues of plotting or character development.  I paint and sometimes use this board as a relief from the intensity.  It's a tool.
> ...


Oils yes Bob Ross no.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Everyone who paints is Adolph Hitler don't cha know.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




ugh


maybe stick to daisies


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

My first attempt at wet on wet


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Bob Ross was a bipedal Qaalude.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




They should use a wheel barrel or a cart.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Or a fork lift for the pallet of puss.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Hitler should live so long.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Plague Decimates Prairie Dogs


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130489
> 
> My first attempt at wet on wet



"Billy's neck cracks as he flips his head over."

Very nice.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130489
> 
> My first attempt at wet on wet


What happened to the mountains?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Don't be talkin smack. The man could lul you to sleep or teach you to paint like a pro lol. I failed at both


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

5 years of 12 chemo's, 8 surgeries, drugs and radiation kicked my ass for a while in the last 2 years, so I have loved it here to cut loose. I am here a lot..
I get tired, but I am getting stronger.

I have met some really awesome people, mostly our age.

Can't take things too seriously, here. So I love the *wise crackers...*

I have traveled , I sell online, garden, and I love to cook for my family... so I blast the music in my kitchen and *Bam* dinner is served..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I grew up in central Okiehoma, there were outbreaks there at times with the prairie dogs. As a kid they always told us to stay away from them..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130489
> ...


I'm still learning how to post pics! All these years and I just caught on lol


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> 5 years of 12 chemo's, 8 surgeries, drugs and radiation kicked my ass for a while in the last 2 years, so I have loved it here to cut loose. I am here a lot..
> I get tired, but I am getting stronger.
> 
> I have met some really awesome people, mostly our age.
> ...


Come out to South Dakota this fall or summer, we'll shoot hundreds of prairie dogs...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> 5 years of 12 chemo's, 8 surgeries, drugs and radiation kicked my ass for a while in the last 2 years, so I have loved it here to cut loose. I am here a lot..
> I get tired, but I am getting stronger.
> 
> I have met some really awesome people, mostly our age.
> ...


Glad you're still with us! Be healthy! I'll do the opposite for you


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, I have a life outside of these boards.  But, if there is nothing better to do, or if I'm curious about how things are going on here, I will check in.

However..............if there is something better to do in my life?  I go do that.  Not that many of you here would have noticed, but I've been gone for the past 2 weeks or so, because I had to go to CO to watch my favorite cousin's daughter graduate high school.  Didn't visit the boards once during that time because I was catching up with family. 

And...............today, just got through with all the chores that piled up while I was gone, so now I've got some free time again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years of 12 chemo's, 8 surgeries, drugs and radiation kicked my ass for a while in the last 2 years, so I have loved it here to cut loose. I am here a lot..
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yeah they are nasty creatures, they are just crawling with fleas. Plus they are cannibals when you shoot them the others will eat the dead ones.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130489
> 
> My first attempt at wet on wet



Wow..that is actually really good..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yes, I have a life outside of these boards.  But, if there is nothing better to do, or if I'm curious about how things are going on here, I will check in.
> 
> However..............if there is something better to do in my life?  I go do that.  Not that many of you here would have noticed, but I've been gone for the past 2 weeks or so, because I had to go to CO to watch my favorite cousin's daughter graduate high school.  Didn't visit the boards once during that time because I was catching up with family.
> 
> And...............today, just got through with all the chores that piled up while I was gone, so now I've got some free time again.


I noticed. You used to be here a lot.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's the chipmunks or a ground squirrel


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have a life outside of these boards.  But, if there is nothing better to do, or if I'm curious about how things are going on here, I will check in.
> ...



Awww..................I didn't know you cared.  Yeah, usually I'm on here in the afternoons, mainly from 5:00 to 6:30 or so, because that is the in between time for my tv viewing.  But, like I said, for the past few weeks, I was visiting relatives, but now I'm back to be a pain in the ass to some, and a friend and savior to others.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years of 12 chemo's, 8 surgeries, drugs and radiation kicked my ass for a while in the last 2 years, so I have loved it here to cut loose. I am here a lot..
> ...



If I drive to Minnesota in the next few years , I will be sure to come see you and your gun store.  Maybe shoot some cans, but no prairie dogs..lol..


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years of 12 chemo's, 8 surgeries, drugs and radiation kicked my ass for a while in the last 2 years, so I have loved it here to cut loose. I am here a lot..
> ...


It's the best therapy there is, and normally I charge about $5000 for the weekend. But if you want this fall pro bono...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Just copy paste on this forum..no need to upload.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Many animals are cannibalistic. When I first started to raise chickens I was amazed to see the chicks ganging up on the sick ones to kill and eat their brains.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


I just remember sparring with you years ago over Obama. The tables flip and then we do, sometimes not metaphorically


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


You're missing out man


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Ground squirrel.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130489
> 
> My first attempt at wet on wet


I do not paint wet on wet ever.  I paint in layers, sometimes I'll have 20 glazes and they all have to dry completely.

A example of painting in layers and glazes.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Tell her you'll let her hunt with a Thompson sub machine gun.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I tried that the other day in the post a pic forum. Failed of course. I'm on a phone 99.9% of the time. Away from home or the office.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Birds are aggressive animals…I've even seen Cows lick dead prairie dogs.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice thread


----------



## Preacher (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?


I have 4 kids and a wife. Got 1 in softball who just played her last game tonight and son plays his last 2 games of the season tomorrow. Son is already signed up for youth football and I look forward to teaching him stuff there. Like to go yard sale shopping and thrift store shopping with the wife,love watching sports,love to travel,actually just got back from Gatlinburg,Tn last weekend and planning trip to Florida later this summer. USMB is my cooling off area...I can come here talk shit with people I have known for 2 years now and not get banned. Its a nice relaxing place IMO. Life is stressful and this is my reliever,especially when it comes to politics who no one in my family really cares about much.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


See, I failed again. WTF


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nice thread


How's your Friday going?

I pissedoff my daughter by jumping in the pool with my grandson unapproved. Lol


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.


 I rescue dogs also and birds, well just about any critter here in the woods. The dogs get spayed or neutered and then trained them to clean dishes, it's the folding of laundry that makes them frustrated.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Me too. They captured a deer eating a human carcass on a trail camera.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nice thread
> ...


You wasn't suppose to be on top of your grandson shoulders when jumping.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.
> ...


I have a high volume K9 dishwashing system.  And it is 100% organic

I feed the wild birds


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.


I work with rescuers grooming dogs to ready for adoption.  I don't foster.  I know that I would never let them go.

I have a rescue, a 13 year old maltipoo.  I was at the vet with him when a woman came in to pick up her rescue.  The dog was part of a group of dogs taken from a Chinese dog meat farm.   It was a golden retriever.  What a lover.   She ran around kissing everyone.  Then she was gifted with her very first toy.   How precious that was to her. 

Just an ordinary loving dog.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > with the wife going in for her second hip replacement in 46 days and recovering from my own double cataract surgeries this is pretty much it for me at the moment.
> ...



So you finally had that back surgery..How is that working out for you?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nice thread
> ...


Going good...chilling


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Jun 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.
> ...


I'm in danger of keeping one...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.


My current love of my life only peed once on the floor and I adopted him from a no kill shelter at 7 weeks. Easiest training I've ever done. 

I kennel train if it matters


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Did you get the notification when I reported you for trolling a few weeks back? I got a laugh thinking the person I was reporting would get the report lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Never mind, I fucked it up


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.
> ...



I have 2 outside feral cats that I neutered and have fed for  many years..1 poodle mix that I rescued and she goes everywhere with me..
And a inside cat who was 1/2 off in price because she was going to be destroyed that day...I love her so much,  and she is a character..It took her 2 years to trust us.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yes, using the phone to copy paste is hard..so much easier on my laptop


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I do to and have a bat house for my bug eating friends.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

The ultimate for the bucket list…


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130494 View attachment 130494 View attachment 130495



Is that you and your daughter?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130494 View attachment 130494 View attachment 130495
> ...


Yes, when she was little.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

The woman that kept me from being a repeat offender. The true love of my life


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Odium said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> ...



So you are still pretty busy raising kids then.. My son played baseball from 5 years old to 17 years old. I was the snack shack mom...lol he played for the All-stars most every year.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

I love to take photos


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I work...I also teach pet dog training classes in our communities.  I work with and foster rescue dogs.  And run with dogs.
> ...


My little old man was snatched by his rescuer as he was on his way to the death chamber.  On his way!   He was not adoptable.   Too old, too sick.  He has one tooth in his head.  His ears have an infection they say is chronic.  He has a ton of past injuries.  Broken leg,  broken ribs, a bone sticks out in his neck and he rattles when he breathes because he has an old fracture in his snout.  This collection of skin and broken bones weighs 8 pounds.  He needs to get up to ten.  Now he's mine.  He's terrified of everything so I hold him while he shakes until the truck goes by.  He dribbles pee when he's afraid.  He likes to nuzzle breasts.  He does not give kisses.  He does not bark.  I had him two weeks before he knew he could wag his stubby tail.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I love to take photos


I scour the internet looking for photos to paint.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yep. Oldest is 10.5 and youngest is 2.5,we are about 60% sure we are done having kids even though I wanted another son but as it is I will be 48 when my youngest graduates and leaves the house and I really don't to be raising kids into my 50's. I want to travel and collect books which is my hobby big time.  This is their first years playing baseball/softball but think both want to play again next year and signing daughter up for basketball in late fall,she has the height to play,at 10 she is already 5'2.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

I hunt September through November, July and August I hike these…14ers.com • Home of Colorado's Fourteeners and High Peaks


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I love to take photos
> ...




 

My view before I moved here. A beautiful shot minus my pos car


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?





Maybe some of us are not 49 and have slowed down and have more leisure time! You are very nosey. I have back pain a lot, my mall walking, boating, skiing and running marathons days are over! So yes, talking politics is now one of my favorite pastimes!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> ...


Get laid girlfriend. I wasn't trying to be in your business. Just trying to be friendly


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I love to take photos



Here is a picture of the monster who scared the shit out of me as a kid in the 1960's...haaaa I found it one day while looking for a picture..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I love to take photos
> ...


Lol, awesomly terrible movie!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> ...



Ah sorry for your pain... glad to see you everyday


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Come at me smoky!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 2, 2017)

The first time I saw Bob Ross it was like "wtf, this guy paints with a putty knife". Then you watch a half hour and understand how genius takes it's own shape in all people. And those trees were happy.


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

talksalot said:


> I only have 343 posts after a few years of membership, so.....
> 
> Each of those 343 is a gem though.



That one wasn't.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

deannalw said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > I only have 343 posts after a few years of membership, so.....
> ...


We have two mean douches. Congrats!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is Prince and I


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?


for old fat asses like shortbusknife (longknife) and easytard65? Yes Same goes for the spammer MindWars and PoliSpice (PolitialChic)


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> ...


I just had a laminectomy, where they remove part of the lamina to reduce pressure on the spinal cord. It's great! Getting better everyday and getting my energy and ability to walk again is a psychological boost. You should try it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 2, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> The first time I saw Bob Ross it was like "wtf, this guy paints with a putty knife". Then you watch a half hour and understand how genius takes it's own shape in all people. And those trees were happy.


I love to watch his shows.  Him and Jerry Yarnell, both.  Some of those brushes and colors proprietary to Bob Ross are not duplicated anywhere.  I have some.  They are my prizes.  What a shame he died too young.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

I took this picture last summer at 6am in the morning..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> View attachment 130502 Here is Prince and I


Now you have to say something unbelievable and leave me to wonder?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

This is something I started to try to get into over the last couple years, although I'm not up to this level yet. But I do some back country snowmobiling in.... Snowmobiling near Bridger-Teton Forest and Grand Teton National Park | Togwotee Mountain Lodge WY


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Dot Com said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> ...


FUCK OFF. There is 0 hate in this thread. Take your sore ass elsewhere and eat your bon bons


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130501
> Come at me smoky!



TransAm?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130501
> ...


Yes..


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> This is something I started to try to get into over the last couple years, although I'm not up to this level yet. But I do some back country snowmobiling in.... Snowmobiling near Bridger-Teton Forest and Grand Teton National Park | Togwotee Mountain Lodge WY



Ok we will snowboard when I come to SD..lol..  No seriously I am glad to see you do that when you are strong..Go for it..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130501
> ...


Yup. I had 2 of them and a Cameron.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Yeah! But I am not out yet! When somebody asks if I have a life outside this board and I won't judge you! I know better! BTW, in between postings I grow wonderful tomatoes and my red peppers were divine this year!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

My favorite was a 77 Monte with t tops.


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Aaaaack! 
Zombie Chickie's!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Darling this thread was not targeted at you. It was not ment as an insult to anyone and you need to calm the fuck down


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Super nice.. Love those cars

Here is my dad in the 1950's...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




 

Who doesn't love a good two year old Zombie?


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Nice thread



I ain't done yet


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Super Jelly


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


my bad. I'm not usually outside of the FZ

/unsubbed


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Nice thread
> ...


Step of sista, this thread is mine till I pass out


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Already? Good for you.. we just planted some. and tomorrow I am going to get some veggies in.

Nothing like fresh tomatoes..I may try to freeze some this year.


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




I'd help ya out but generally speaking when I try and succeed at posting pics it's an accident not often repeated


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




I am trying to get you to see that it is mildly insulting. It implies that some members, not just me might not have a life outside this board and you won't judge us, me him, they ,them he or she! Did I misread yer words? What exactly prompted you to ask?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


>


Now I'm embarrassed lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Boobs?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Yesterday, when not posting on this board I had a tomato mayonnaise sandwich. It's a southern thing and it was so good I wanted to slap the husband!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Just keep practicing... like I said it is easier on a laptop. Be sure to save your pictures somewhere like Shutterfly something like that..in case you loose your phone..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Dear, goto bed. I do appreciate your opinion but you're getting on my fucking nerves. THIS THREAD WAS NOT INTENDED AS AN INSULT TO ANYONE


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Haaa Haaa that was so funny.. My husband puts tomatoes with olive oil on french bread.


----------



## westwall (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?







Yup.  The only reason why I'm on as much as I am is because I'm retired.  But I am always working on the house or some other project and drop in while the paint is drying or I'm taking a break.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


I do that when I have excess! Blanche them peel them freeze them. Great for stews and chili!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Don't take too long!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I am in bed, posting on this board!


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




really?????


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Reach over and grab his junk, be gone girlfriend!


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




I'm insulted anyway


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Cool, wanna fuck? No? Get lost then


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 2, 2017)

Yessir. It involves work.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Nosey and bossy, you must be a joy to live with!


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Watching Tucker!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


I'm single. Interested?!

Lol, I kid. I've had a few and I'm just cutting loose.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




oh   ok......cool then!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You need some spice in your life dear...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130512


Haaa Haaa...leave it to you to take a picture of your hangover tomorrow...lol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2017)

Turn 52 in five days and yes I have life outside of this board.
I fish,_ I mod my truck,same for the SxS ,I like to shoot but cooking is one of my favorite past times..._


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


You don't get it asswipe! Some of us are spiced out! We are coasting! I am sure glad you do not judge! Are you related to Kathy?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Tucker on Fox..? Oh he bugs me..


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I like to watch him cross his eyes when he asks libtards questions!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




he bugs you because he is good?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Ok you 2, you both are misunderstanding each other and are heading to a brawl...


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Not a problem


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



He interrupts, and is rude..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Alright boys and girls, we've moved on.....


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


>





Rustic said:


>




stop it with your stupid killing of animals!

you are not a kind  human being!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


You know I have only seen him a few times but despite his rudeness the man is on point, every time. Pompous ass but he knows his shit


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey Gramps...here is one of me many years ago after skiing on a boat..


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Hey Gramps...here is one of me many years ago after skiing on a boat.. View attachment 130515



that's a beautiful picture...thank you


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...


Great, able to walk again and the right leg which was in a state of cramping for ten years is finally relaxing to the point I can stretch it and plan on starting to rebuild next month. I am looking forward to increasing the income bracket again


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Is that what he's posting? I have a VERY large yard and last year I mowed eight before my divorce. I hit a baby rabbit. I felt terrible but taunting my wife with Elmer fudd were hunting rabbits waa priceless


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130514 Alright boys and girls, we've moved on.....



A night of scotch drinking gave me the worst  hangover of my life. I wanted to die I was so sick for 2 days.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

More bucket list material...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yeppeeee oh I am so happy for you.. Congrats.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



whatever


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130514 Alright boys and girls, we've moved on.....
> ...


I don't know because I am a bit of a drunk but I don't think I've ever had scotch.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Thank you, now I am going to start hitting on grandma's.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The hangover gives you a taste in the mouth that reminds me of eating an astray full of cigarette butts.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


See? It worked on you too. Lol

I felt terrible but the resulting hot chic crying topped anything I felt .


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130514 Alright boys and girls, we've moved on.....


Zip file those damn pictures.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


How many times did you slap her?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

this is pretty much my social life. I am not fond of being around people and prefer being outside in the yard or off trekking (when able) with my dog. I got a garden finally planted..corn is already up 2 inches and I planted it 7 days ago. Scallions and crook neck squash and zucchini is up...waiting for the carrots to appear. I do a lot of yard work. A LOT.

When we finally get our own place, I plan to start painting again. I don't do canvas. I do anything other than that. Mainly, furniture. I have not done it in over a year now because there is not place to do it, prep for it, get it done, then sell it. We live with a hoarder...so....no space. But once we get our apartment...I plan to start in again.

Oh, and I love Bob Ross and his happy trees! If I don't fall asleep watching, lol.

This is some of my work:

whimsical stuff:

















Non whimsical stuff:





(Raised design using spackle)


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Gourmet cooking at its finest


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Hey Gramps...here is one of me many years ago after skiing on a boat.. View attachment 130515



  As opposed to skiing on a tractor?

Cool pic .....


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



No offence to anyone, but I could never be married to a hunter... it just seriously bothers me to see a beautiful animal die like that..


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Providing food by harvesting animals is one of the most fulfilling things I've done in my life. Most of what I eat in the wintertime is animals I kill for food.


----------



## william the wie (Jun 2, 2017)

Granny was the one who taught me how to shoot. Also told me a hook was for fun dynamite or electricity was for need.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You were raised that way in the Dakota country, which is understandable .


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> this is pretty much my social life. I am not fond of being around people and prefer being outside in the yard or off trekking (when able) with my dog. I got a garden finally planted..corn is already up 2 inches and I planted it 7 days ago. Scallions and crook neck squash and zucchini is up...waiting for the carrots to appear. I do a lot of yard work. A LOT.
> 
> When we finally get our own place, I plan to start painting again. I don't do canvas. I do anything other than that. Mainly, furniture. I have not done it in over a year now because there is not place to do it, prep for it, get it done, then sell it. We live with a hoarder...so....no space. But once we get our apartment...I plan to start in again.
> 
> ...


Gosh beautiful Gracie...just beautiful. Did you paint those Koi fish?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I don't even know what that shit means. I burn rubber when I'm next to a Prius. Does that count


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm not judging you if the answer is no. Some of you have likely lived your lives and being social is not your cup of tea.
> Having said that how many of you have avid social lives? Boating, concerts, plays, charities, kids, grandkids...etc.
> 
> I'll be 49 this year and I enjoy all of the above. My kids often get me to try things that I would have scoffed at before. Are you so wrapped up in politics that this is it for you?


I eat and sleep sometimes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> More bucket list material...



  Caping an


Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



 Do you eat meat?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > this is pretty much my social life. I am not fond of being around people and prefer being outside in the yard or off trekking (when able) with my dog. I got a garden finally planted..corn is already up 2 inches and I planted it 7 days ago. Scallions and crook neck squash and zucchini is up...waiting for the carrots to appear. I do a lot of yard work. A LOT.
> ...


Yes. I have done quite a few koi on furniture. End tables too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Granny was the one who taught me how to shoot. Also told me a hook was for fun dynamite or electricity was for need.


Don't tell anyone but I held a bad ass gun awhile back....


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Very talented Gracie! I can't wait to see what comes out in your paintings when you get back into your own home again.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Why would you destroy a pack of Trojans?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't like much of anything from the grocery store, the chemicals they put on the produce - the genetically altering of grains, fruits and vegetables does not appeal to me whatsoever - plus I don't like paying someone else to kill The food that I eat.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > Granny was the one who taught me how to shoot. Also told me a hook was for fun dynamite or electricity was for need.
> ...


You had to close your eyes to protect your identity from social media..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> I don't like much of anything from the grocery store, the chemicals they put on the produce - the genetically altering of grains, fruits and vegetables does not appeal to me whatsoever - plus I don't like paying someone else to kill The food that I eat.


Humans have been altering the genetics of plants for thousands of years.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

My daughter & son in law probably have 2 dozen guns. I get to touch but that's it. I'm an exfelon so being an owner is off limits and that sucks. I have no aggression towards anyone but it's the law


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like much of anything from the grocery store, the chemicals they put on the produce - the genetically altering of grains, fruits and vegetables does not appeal to me whatsoever - plus I don't like paying someone else to kill The food that I eat.
> ...


Ancient grains - Wikipedia


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > More bucket list material...
> ...



I am finding it hard to eat meat as I am getting older...plus all of the things that I have learned on what these poor animals go through via the internet makes it harder..

I eat eggs, fish, seafood, some chicken ..  I do miss those big hamburgers though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


5 Guys baby!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Selective breeding is still manipulation of plant genetics.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Overpriced.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> My daughter & son in law probably have 2 dozen guns. I get to touch but that's it. I'm an exfelon so being an owner is off limits and that sucks. I have no aggression towards anyone but it's the law




Nothing wrong with having guns to protect yourself from other   sick and criminal  human beings


But it's a different story to have guns to kill innocent animals, who GOD put on this earth  along with us , and who love life as much as you do.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter & son in law probably have 2 dozen guns. I get to touch but that's it. I'm an exfelon so being an owner is off limits and that sucks. I have no aggression towards anyone but it's the law
> ...


You don't need a gun to catch a fish.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


This is true, modern grains don't have near the nutrition that the ancient grains have.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



not talking about fish

I'm talking about mammals.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



  I find it silly that some try and make a distinction between buying meat in the grocery store and shooting it your damn self.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


>


Don't need to see it, just serve it.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter & son in law probably have 2 dozen guns. I get to touch but that's it. I'm an exfelon so being an owner is off limits and that sucks. I have no aggression towards anyone but it's the law
> ...


It's different if you use what you kill…


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> I don't like much of anything from the grocery store, the chemicals they put on the produce - the genetically altering of grains, fruits and vegetables does not appeal to me whatsoever - plus I don't like paying someone else to kill The food that I eat.



That is true Rustic... everything is full of bad stuff.  and the congress ( from both political sides ) are making it harder to really know what is in it.
I may go to the farmers market tomorrow.  Local farmers..


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...





you soul doesn't shine

you are not a nice human being


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I remember hunting as a youth. There is a difference. It's minor but it is there


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Neither does beer.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The Problem with the grocery store meat is all of the hormones and steroids they give to the animals for more weight...
You get some good moose or some free range mule deer... nothing in the grocery store or restaurants can compare...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



  I really dont see the difference other than effort.
One way is a pain in the ass the other is easy.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I'm a sweetheart


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




No

you are not

you don't have any empathy  towards animals sharing this earth with you.

you are a selfish  and cruel person


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I catch spiders with a tissue in my house and set them free outside...lol .. I could never do it myself. I think I would die first..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I am sure he doesn't eat grasshoppers.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...




fuck off


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Most of what I eat is what i kill, and a lot of fermented foods

Kombucha vs. Kefir - Similarities and Differences and How to Make Them


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



He is actually a nice guy when he doesn't have a gun in his hand....Haaaaa


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




I don't know

I don't like him now


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You don't see death. It's a pretty obvious difference.

Speaking of death....


I wanna hold you but the forum rules say stop.........


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


No I don't do insects, i'm a sensitive guy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


What did I do?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Most of what I eat is what i kill, and a lot of fermented foods
> 
> Kombucha vs. Kefir - Similarities and Differences and How to Make Them



Those fermented food are the #1 best thing to eat for a healthy body against cancer...Good for you...

Best thing ever..I drink Kombucha everyday.  love it.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Sensitive?

no

you are a moron


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Fucking jackass lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



 To each his own I suppose......


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Actually I think you do…


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



you did nothing

I was talking to that beast Rustic who takes pleasure on killing animals


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I think he was trying to get  rise out of us with his hunting videos..lol.. I have gotten to know him over the last year..


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2017)

My third wife started that shit of claiming it was bad to eat animals, while eating a rare steak.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Be careful! You might call yourself a liberal because you didn't agree with a rightwinger. 

Haha, that is my life


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I'm honored, it hurts so good


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Don't be such a dick


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



really

I am not a liberal

I am very conservative

I just do not like animal cruelty....and killing animals like that

big difference


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Is that what you really think?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic vs every known animal in the universe


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> My third wife started that shit of claiming it was bad to eat animals, while eating a rare steak.


Tiger meat is awesome...
It's Not Made From Real Tigers


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I know dear. Sigh....


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Vegetarian?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > My third wife started that shit of claiming it was bad to eat animals, while eating a rare steak.
> ...


Can you stop pissigng in my thread like a poorly poty trained 2 year old?

K. Thanks


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic.....

Let me be clear,

SHUT THE FUCK UP.

Mmmmmmmmmkay?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You've never had tiger meat?
Tiger meat - Wikipedia


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic.....
> 
> Let me be clear,
> 
> ...


Angry much?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


This is a perfect example. Use what you kill. Food, warmth, etc. And thank the animal for giving its life for you. 

My gripe is people who kill for sport. Or for the head. Or just because they can shoot it and then leave it. USE it. ALL of it. Those that do that, are fine. Those who do it just for the thrill? Fuck them.


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic.....
> ...




Anybody would be angry with and idiot like you

I am angry too.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



After you upload a picture you need to click the thumbnail or full image..

Here is my beagle who was a great escape artist..she was an awesome dog.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This is a perfect example. Use what you kill. Food, warmth, etc. And thank the animal for giving its life for you.
> 
> My gripe is people who kill for sport. Or for the head. Or just because they can shoot it and then leave it. USE it. ALL of it. Those that do that, are fine. Those who do it just for the thrill? Fuck them.



Well said Gracie


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Most of what I eat is what i kill, and a lot of fermented foods
> ...


Cancer can not survive in a non-acidic body... I regularly go to a nutritionist that from New Zealand.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Can we go back to the nice thread Grampa started about things we like to do and not be stuck on ONE thing? Rustic..please stop. Now you are just being ornery. I _was_ enjoying this thread.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic.....
> ...


Get your ass whipped much?


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



And the fermented foods keep the inflammation down too...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyway,....photographers should post pics. NOT OF DEAD ANIMALS, please. You gotta have some nice ones of flowers, maybe a beach scene, waterfalls, etc?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

When we used to go to Maui, this was our fav snorkel spot. I will try to find more pics.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok this will get the thread back on topic..lol

Here is a 1940's swimsuit I just sold for $190.00 ...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Same spot but a smidge to the left.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Ok this will get the thread back on topic..lol
> 
> Here is a 1940's swimsuit I just sold for $190.00 ...
> 
> View attachment 130525


The thread is gone darlin. Such is the internet


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone remember the 1980's hair..

.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

This is on the top of an old round coffee table that had a marble top. But the marble was all cracked and busted, so..I filled in the indentation where the marble was supposed to be, and painted fish on it.






I don't use oils. I use regular ol craft acrylic paint that comes in a bottle for 1.99.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Things that are put into foods as fillers are very inflammatory, like gluten and such.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I painted this on a canvas years ago. Sold it.


Wow, impressive.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I'm surprised you ever got laid. You are so tactless


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Karma meeting the cat for the first time.


Bitch! Step off! Lol


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This is on the top of an old round coffee table that had a marble top. But the marble was all cracked and busted, so..I filled in the indentation where the marble was supposed to be, and painted fish on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are not paint by numbers , right? ....You are gifted Gracie..and need to get back into it as soon as you get home.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

I also like to play with paintshoppro on my pc. I like making my own avies or making logos for friends that are building a website, etc. This is my head, on xena's body, lol.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


If I didn't know you better, I would say you have a split personality… LOL
Indians are known for their lack of political correctness… Sorry


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This is on the top of an old round coffee table that had a marble top. But the marble was all cracked and busted, so..I filled in the indentation where the marble was supposed to be, and painted fish on it.
> ...


Everything is freehand. You can tell the downgrade though. The big tree on the dresser? Not much detail. Hard to hold a brush now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


If I didn't know any better I would think you were some stupid scrub who's ass I beat in high school


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Ok , just let it go...show us some more pictures


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Anyway..its been fun. I think I am done in here now. Thanks for the interesting thread, Grampa!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


>



So strange to see those cute young men all old now..OMG  so hard to see..


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


He will just show more dead animals. I'll pass.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is the poodle I rescued 2 years ago..Eloise


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I graduated in 88… I have to say I'm a 80s type a guy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


>


Their best song


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope....


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

you have a very nice family Grampa Murked U!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> you have a very nice family Grampa Murked U!



Where are your pictures Skye?


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > you have a very nice family Grampa Murked U!
> ...




what pictures ?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The other night poison played a concert with Tesla in Rapid City, Ricky rocket stopped in my shop.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130534



Oh they are so cute, sleeping together.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Of you and your family


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> View attachment 130535


 
OMG..Haaaaaa


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


That's a good one too, I do like the older Def Leppard music. I get to see a lot of concerts down in Sturgis, I'm good friends with the Michael Ballard owner of the full throttle saloon.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is my Lassie dog... She is gone now..I miss her


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



of me I have several pictures in the Rubber Room ....in the thread "Don't be Shy"


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

my boys when they were little..


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Does anyone remember the 1980's hair..
> 
> .View attachment 130528




you are beautiful!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2017)

Back long enough to say I deleted a few pics. Potential weaponry by assholes, downstairs.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember the 1980's hair..
> ...



Why thank you Skye...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Really cool...I hope you got a picture of that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I have two friends trying to get me to goto Sturgis this year. One is a dj here in town and the other is a rider drone S. Carolina. Both are friends with the lead singer from Jackyl who lives up there but I can't leave work


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2017)

That all depends on if it is bill paying week or not!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


 To tell you the truth I don't even know who he was at first, he has not aged very gracefully to say the least.
This is what he was riding... Ducati scrambler


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

It's my chainsaw yeahhhhhhhhhhhh

That's the way we like it


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 2, 2017)

Considering the length of time I've been posting on USMB and the fact I finally cracked 9,000 posts, I would think that indicates, yes I do have a life.
I love my wife, my two daughters, their spouses and naturally my five grandkids.  I have a great job that has been very rewarding.  I have a wide circle of good friends.  I have hobbies such as tennis year around, snowshoeing, bike riding, pick up basketball games at the club I belong to.  I have season tickets to the Minnesota Timberwolves and Minnesota Wild. And during the summer, I spend a lot of time at my lake home.
I guess that'd all explain why it took me over 6 1/2 years, just to reach 9,000 posts.
USMB is entertainment and that's it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

kiwiman127 said:


> Considering the length of time I've been posting on USMB and the fact I finally cracked 9,000 posts, I would think that indicates, yes I do have a life.
> I love my wife, my two daughters, their spouses and naturally my five grandkids.  I have a great job that has been very rewarding.  I have a wide circle of good friends.  I have hobbies such as tennis year around, snowshoeing, bike riding, pick up basketball games at the club I belong to.  I have seson tickets to the Minnesota Timberwolves and Minnesota Wild


I think you took it a bit to personally


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Jesse James Dupree is a cool guy, Full throttle saloon is just north of bear Butte.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Fuck, I've been here for 4 years? I don't even know. But I've posted a lot of bullshit lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Didn't it burn down?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Fuck, I've been here for 4 years? I don't even know. But I've posted a lot of bullshit lol



According to your date under your avi, you've been here for SIX years.  It's 2017!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


The one that is just outside of Sturgis burned down, But he bought the old broken spoke campground just north of bear butte, now that is the full throttle saloon.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Nice bike..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


>



I have a concert to goto tomorrow. You assholes are trying to fuck that up


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


 Rest in peace 
Gregg Allman, founder of Allman Brothers Band, dies at 69


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck, I've been here for 4 years? I don't even know. But I've posted a lot of bullshit lol
> ...


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh no...Gregg Allman..oh sad..


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I never claimed to be a math wizard. Lol


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You should make a thread Rustic


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh, I thought this was a drunk music posting thread!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It must be midnight for your guys...I am going to go to sleep.. Thanks for the fun thread Gramps, I always enjoy them..Enjoy your concert and your Granddaughter.

Goodnight Rustic, Chris and Skye


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Dear if you're looking to get freaky we don't need any music


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sure even a math wizard would be confused by such complicated maths.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Nice


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Happy trees bitch


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


>


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

How old are you rustic?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Ambian?
Valium?
Bob Ross?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


I remember going to the van Halen 5150 tour... 
some people liked Sammy and some people liked David


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> How old are you rustic?


47


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



DLR all the way!  He was the "face" of Van Halen.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Sammy sucked. Having said that he is one of the headliners at tomorrow's concert


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > How old are you rustic?
> ...


Right on. Same age as me basically.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Got a love it though


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

This is my song about USMB!  


At night I walk this stinkin' street past the crazies on my block
And I see the same old faces and I hear that same old talk
And I'm searching for the latest thing, a break in this routine
I'm talkin' some new kicks, ones like you ain't never seen
This is home, this is Mean Street
(This is) Yes-ah home, the only one I know

An' we don't worry 'bout tomorrow 'cause we're sick of these four walls
Now what you think is nothin' might be somethin' after all
Now you know this ain't no through street, the end is dead ahead
The poor folks play for keeps down here, they're the living dead

Come on down, (Huh! Ow!) down (This is) to Mean Street
They're dancin' now, look! Out on Mean Street
Dance baby!

It's always here and now my friend, it ain't once upon a time
It's all over but the shouting, I come to take what's mine
We're searchin' for the latest thing, a break in this routine
Talkin' some new kicks, ones like you ain't never seen

This is home, (Ooh) this is Mean Street
(This is) Yes-ah home, only one I know

See, a gun is real easy
(This is Mean Street) in this desperate part of town
(This is home) Turns you from hunted into hunter (Yeah)
(This is Mean Street) You go an' hunt somebody down
Wait a minute, ah (This is home) Somebody said "Fair warning", Lord
(This is Mean Street) Lord, strike that poor boy down!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Sammy is good in concert though… He's a cool guy


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rockfest announces 2017 lineup, move to Kansas Speedway


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rockfest announces 2017 lineup, move to Kansas Speedway


Volbeat rocks...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


>


Awesome band!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rockfest announces 2017 lineup, move to Kansas Speedway
> ...


99% of the band's rock


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm a bit fucking hammered now so I just hope I can get up & it doesn't rain lol.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rockfest announces 2017 lineup, move to Kansas Speedway


Kool
You'll have to show up for this year's rally, Lotta stuff going on
Concerts and Entertainment at the Sturgis Buffalo Chip®


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

IMO, DLR was Van Halen.  Sammy Hagar . . . meh.  He just couldn't live up to the legacy of DLR.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


>


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> IMO, DLR was Van Halen.  Sammy Hagar . . . meh.  He just couldn't live up to the legacy of DLR.


Are you talking out of your ass or are you my age? 48


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm a bit fucking hammered now so I just hope I can get up & it doesn't rain lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, DLR was Van Halen.  Sammy Hagar . . . meh.  He just couldn't live up to the legacy of DLR.
> ...



I don't have to be 48 to be familiar with Van Halen or any other band!  I grew up listening to this kind of music.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rockfest announces 2017 lineup, move to Kansas Speedway
> ...


Let's talk later. I have a couple buddy's that would love to go but feel out of place because they're not biker types. 
I can fit in with anyone and if there's a problem I'll straighten it out


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Are you hitting on me? It sure seems like you are, you mentioned a random number that I related to so it must be Destiny, right?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


No need to worry about that, everyone fits in at the Sturgis rally. Including Indians


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


I think you missed my point. One is an oil man from Texas. The other is a HARDCORE liberal from SC.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



What??  Yes, because that's what I like to do!  I like to go online and hit on drunk guys that I don't know that probably live hundreds or even thousands of miles away from me!   No commitment that way!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Believe me there is no problem whatsoever, all walks show up to the rally the place makes friends out of enemies. Fact


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

When I get sick of ya, I can just log off!  It's the perfect relationship!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


816-830-0946

Call me Sunday. I have a few buddies that want to go. If you live there you can show us around.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Don't give out your real number online.  There are a bunch of weirdos around here!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

And that reminds of me of a song too.  Lol!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


So?
Trust me darlin, I'm not the man yo be fucked with


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Then strokes the word


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Hit me up rustic


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Elle King really rocked it quite well last year...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Hit me up rustic


Sure


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Hit me up rustic
> ...


You riding a bike?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Hit me up rustic



I could say something, but I'll behave myself.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I'm a dirtbike type of guy…


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Hit me up rustic
> ...


You good girl you....


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Hit me up rustic
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Here you go, some good 80s devil music.  Shout at the devil!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Going to bed, I have a long day tomorrow. 

I expect the troll faggots will prank call me. They did last time I got drunk and posted my shit. Fuckem. Losers


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here you go, some good 80s devil music.  Shout at the devil!


Shout at the Devil!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Going to bed, I have a long day tomorrow.
> 
> I expect the troll faggots will prank call me. They did last time I got drunk and posted my shit. Fuckem. Losers


Don't forget your beer goggles


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Here you go, some good 80s devil music.  Shout at the devil!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Going to bed, I have a long day tomorrow.
> 
> I expect the troll faggots will prank call me. They did last time I got drunk and posted my shit. Fuckem. Losers


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed, I have a long day tomorrow.
> ...



I like the Weeknd!  Lol!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Very good song...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bed, I have a long day tomorrow.
> ...


I don't worry bruh. I cuss you out, I cuss them out. I don't care. Call me, express your rage or invite me for a beer. 
One gets a good time. The other gets a lot of headaches if I known where you live.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Happy trees motherfucker. I'm going to bed!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Happy trees motherfucker. I'm going to bed!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


>




Thank you Rustic .......this is the guy I've been looking for.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Nah, this......

Question for Music fans...


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 3, 2017)

Like many others on here I post or read post between doing other things and I do some painting, sculpt, still in the learning how to make videos with graphics, etc... 
A photo of a painting I did when I was first learning to paint with oils...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Like many others on here I post or read post between doing other things and I do some painting, sculpt, still in the learning how to make videos with graphics, etc...
> A photo of a painting I did when I was first learning to paint with oils...
> View attachment 130586



That's very nice.  You and Gracie are very talented.  I am not a very artsy type of person at all.  Lol.  I can't even make crafts!  They come out looking like a 5-year-old made them!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 3, 2017)

Gracie said:


> this is pretty much my social life. I am not fond of being around people and prefer being outside in the yard or off trekking (when able) with my dog. I got a garden finally planted..corn is already up 2 inches and I planted it 7 days ago. Scallions and crook neck squash and zucchini is up...waiting for the carrots to appear. I do a lot of yard work. A LOT.
> 
> When we finally get our own place, I plan to start painting again. I don't do canvas. I do anything other than that. Mainly, furniture. I have not done it in over a year now because there is not place to do it, prep for it, get it done, then sell it. We live with a hoarder...so....no space. But once we get our apartment...I plan to start in again.
> 
> ...



That goldfish table is amazing, Gracie.  You are VERY talented.  They look real!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks really nice!


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 3, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Looks really nice!


I'd post the digital work I did but my programming is 2007 and I need the powerpoint upgrades to upload it online. It works like a cartoon on a cd but won't upload


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 3, 2017)

skye said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Fish are not animals?


----------

